# what line should i use?



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Im brand new to fishing. I've been using 50 lb. braid tied to a top and bottom rig. I know most of you used a method called shock leader. Is that method necesary for catching big fish or is it just a safety precaution for other around them?
My question is what line will I need to catch a huge fish(big rockfish). I've snapped the line a few times while casting out and lost the rigs and everything. I dont want my line to snap when reeling a a big fish. Any suggestions? 
BTW this is a great website. great info with great help.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

17-20# mono line "should" land you any fish (aside from a large ray/shark) from the surf if paired up with the right rod/reel and fishing technique. If you have a break off on your main line during a fight with a fish using the above gear, it's most likely due to user error or a defect. A very large fish should be able to spool you rather than break your 17# mono line. If instead your line breaks, you have your drag too tight.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

when you say 17-20# what does that exactly mean? 
and do you recomend I use a leader?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

17-20 pound test line. I think most surf fishermen here will recommend using a shock leader of 50# or greater monofilament line. I basically tie an albright knot to join my main line to the shock leader and wind the leader 4-6 wraps on my reel. Depending on the length of the rod, I cut the tag end of the leader measured from the rod tip to reel. That will give me roughly 2x the length of the rod in terms of shock leader. The end result while casting might be more than 10 wraps on leader around the reel while casting but it gives me extra leader to cut if I decide to change my terminal tackle.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

holy crap this is confusing. So is this correct?

Monofilament line wrapped around reel 4-6 times. Connect the monofilament line to the main line. connect the main line to another monofilament line. Connect the top and bottom rig to the end of the monofilament line?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

No.

Fill the empty spool with 17 lb test mono(this is your running line). With the spool filled, attach a 50 lb test shockleader to the 17 lb test mono running line. Learn a proper shockleader knot. You need enough shock leader to wrap 5-8 times around the spool with the sinker/bait (rig) at your normal casting drop (drop = distance from rod tip to rig when getting ready to cast). The rig is attached to the shockleader.

If you are using a spinning reel, be sure to tighten the drag before you cast, then adjust it to the proper tension (you should be able to pull on the line and have the drag "slip" enough to allow line to come off) before spiking the rod.

Hope this makes sense.

Tommy


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

That clears it up ALOT! I have a 9-10foot(i think) ugly stick. People say I should have a shock leader line twice the length of the rod. Will that work? 
Whats is the purpose of this setup? Why not use a braided line from the reel all the way to the rig?


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Twice the length of the rod is not quite long enough.8 times around the reel,then to the tip of the rod and then down to your usual drop.
Braid does not work well as a shockleader because it has no stretch.Most people preferr mono in the 40 to 60lb range.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

ok thanks for all the advise. So this is what I bought
- 20# mono for main line
- 50# mono for shock leader.
am i good? or should I use 50# braid which PIPE just advised me against.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

thaimonkee said:


> ok thanks for all the advise. So this is what I bought
> - 20# mono for main line
> - 50# mono for shock leader.
> am i good? or should I use 50# braid which PIPE just advised me against.


Good to go. You can give the braid shock a try if you want. Not my thing because one of my friends tried that and ended up ripping off 3 guides on the rod. Not sure if braid cut into it, looped around one guide and the force took the other 2 with it, or just the extra energy braid puts into the blank was more than the wrap could handle, or what; but that was enough to keep me out of the braid shock leader game. Could have been something that would have happened with mono too, but I don't want to change it since mono works. For me, it has nothing to do with elasticity and everything about damaging the rod. But plenty other people use braid shock leaders with no issue. So who knows? Not something I do. I imagine it would load the blank better than mono since there is no elasticity and all energy will go into the blank.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

I would think you can cast braid out further. I've always had bad experience with mono but i will try it. I still dont understand the "purpose" of putting mono to mono when you can just use one mono line throughout the whole rod/reel.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

thaimonkee said:


> I would think you can cast braid out further. I've always had bad experience with mono but i will try it. I still dont understand the "purpose" of putting mono to mono when you can just use one mono line throughout the whole rod/reel.



To maximize distance. In general, the lighter the line, the further it will cast. But the force excreted on the line while attached to 8 ounces of lead and bait will snap the line. So you use a shock leader that is thick enough to withstand the force of the cast. So it gives you best of both worlds, you get light line which casts far and use the shock leader to prevent breakoffs during the cast and while playing with big fish in tricky situations like in the wash or next to a pier. Remember the shock leader goes 5-8 turns on the reel and so that is what is absorbing the force of the cast. 

If you didn't use a shock leader, you would need 40-80lb line throughout the reel. This will cast like crap and you won't be able to keep much on your spool since it' so large.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

The heavy mono leader is able to stretch and absorb the forces a 5/6/7 or 8 ounce weight imparts to the line and rod.
If you only use your running line without the shockleader it will snap and you'll send a hundred MPH missile into whatever happens to be in the way.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

awesome. thanks again for the help!


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

So today I redid my fishing reel with the method mentioned above. Only difference is I used a 30# mono for the running line and a 50# braid for the shock leader and used an albright knot . I am anxious to try it out. I will be a sandy point this friday or friday night. I will post results when i come back.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

methinks you missed the point of a shock leader.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

why? Is it because I used a braid leader? Theres a huge debate about using braid or mono for a shock leader. It seems like people have mixed opinions on it.. Im just going to try to braid leader and then if I dont like it switch to the mono.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone using braid (which don't stretch under load ,I think) for a "SHOCK" leader is advised to yell really loud in every direction ...."FORE" ... it will help clear a path for you!!!!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

thaimonkee said:


> Theres a huge debate about using braid or mono for a shock leader. It seems like people have mixed opinions on it..


Yep, some people think "shock" means stretch. I'm in the camp that thinks it means "enough to withstand the shock of the cast". 

A lot of people don't use braid for a number of reasons.
1. It won't hold bottom in the surf as well as mono
2. It can cut the lines of neighbors fishing mono
3. It can create awful tangles with your neighbors
4. Most people use conventional reels and braid can cut your hand severally when throwing heaver weights.

But lots of people, mainly up north, swear by it. I assume they have more space to fish and aren't jammed in like we are down south in a lot of places. And they use a lot more spinning gear with lighter lures for stripers. And they get good casting distances with it too.

So I think you're going about it right, try it out and see what you think. It may work for you. Just be mindful that if you come down to Cape Point or some of the piers down south, then someone is likely to have a chat with you and ask you to switch to mono.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

A shock is only needed if you're throwing a decent amount of weight such that you could break your main line on a cast. That's pretty much unpossible with 50lb braid as the main line on a 9' ugly stick.

If you're having problems with things breaking unexpectedly with 50lb braid
A) There's something wrong with your knots
B) Defective/Cracked guides are fraying your line
C) Defective line (hasn't happened to me, but I suppose it's possible)
D) Other

On a spinning reel, I wouldn't use anything other than braid. On a casting reel, I tend to use mono because I do blow up casting reels now and then.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> Yep, some people think "shock" means stretch. I'm in the camp that thinks it means "enough to withstand the shock of the cast".


Bingo--- braid is used by many for a "shock" leader. A shock leader isn't required to "stretch", only to abosrb the power being transmitted through the rod to the load (weight and sinker).

It could be argued that a little stretch adds a touch of forgiveness to poor casting technique. It can also be argued that stretch robs the rod of stored energy--- both statements would be true. 

I do use mono exclusively as a shock leader ( I only use conventional gear for tossing heavy weight )-- but I take care to find mono that exhibits as little stretch as possible--- that helps put a deeper load on the rod -- if the line is stretching significantly you are losing some amount of power during the cast.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Yup. I have lost 2 rigs a few weeks ago using the 50# braid and 5 oz weight. So thats why I am asking these questions about shock leaders. I guess everyone has their personal preferences. Just use whatever works best for you.
I will try my setup this friday. Anyone else going to SPSP this friday?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

This has been a great topic, and greater responses. Ok here's my opinion..

If you're using spinning on a 9ft rod I would use a GOOD qauilty mono (if you have decded on mono) and wouldn't go over 17lb test. I personally perfer 14-15lb test mono. You will be shocked what you can bring in with 15lb mono with proper technique and good drag play. I have followed your post and I fish some of same places you do and anything over 15lb is over kill in my opinion. The shock leader will also benifit you when it's time for you to wrangle that fish over the railing. Choptank, Matapeake and Romancoke have railings that are at least 5 ft from the water. One thing you will have to remember is even the good mono takes abuse from the salt in the water. You're mainly fishing the bay which can be dirty at times you will need to hose down your reels after each trip and also change your line every so often. My suggestion would be every 4-5 trips, but that's just me. You will see 50lb shockleader will give you a huge range in size and cost. Example I use Ultima Powerflex, and it's supposed to be .70 (80lb). I have seen some 50lb measured at .70 so do some reasech and get a GOOD shockleader..


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

I had 50# braid on my reel so thats what i decided to use for the shock leader. Its a Suffix brand braid. As for the mono line I had no idea what to buy so I just got whatever I saw. Its just a South Bend mono fishing line 30#. If you can recomend some good lines hook me up. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

thaimonkee said:


> Im brand new to fishing. I've been using 50 lb. braid tied to a top and bottom rig. I know most of you used a method called shock leader. Is that method necesary for catching big fish or is it just a safety precaution for other around them?
> My question is what line will I need to catch a huge fish(big rockfish). I've snapped the line a few times while casting out and lost the rigs and everything. I dont want my line to snap when reeling a a big fish. Any suggestions?
> BTW this is a great website. great info with great help.


This is just my opinion but if you are using 50 lb braid and only casting 5oz of weight you don't need any shock leader. Shock leader is supposed to be 10 lbs of test to 1 oz of weight or 50 lbs for 5oz thats what you have. If it were me I would just make my rigs with 40lb mono because I don't cast that hard and I go straight overhead.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Jersey Hunter said:


> This is just my opinion but if you are using 50 lb braid and only casting 5oz of weight you don't need any shock leader. Shock leader is supposed to be 10 lbs of test to 1 oz of weight or 50 lbs for 5oz thats what you have. If it were me I would just make my rigs with 40lb mono because I don't cast that hard and I go straight overhead.


I was thinking the same thing about using 50# braid with no shock leader. But people swear up and down to use one so I did it as a safety precaution. I ordered a cannon breakaway and it came in today. I installed it and took it to the backyard and the albright knot broke loose and the rig and weight went flying. I retied and and so far so good. I am soo anxious to try this im going to SPSP tonight if anyone wants to show a new guy the do's and dont's of fishing. LOL. Anyways I will post up a fishing report anyways.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

thaimonkee said:


> I was thinking the same thing about using 50# braid with no shock leader. But people swear up and down to use one so I did it as a safety precaution. I ordered a cannon breakaway and it came in today. I installed it and took it to the backyard and the albright knot broke loose and the rig and weight went flying. I retied and and so far so good. I am soo anxious to try this im going to SPSP tonight if anyone wants to show a new guy the do's and dont's of fishing. LOL. Anyways I will post up a fishing report anyways.


I think you got a little confused. They were saying to use lighter line and a shock leader. Not a shock leader with 50lb. braid. So pick one, all 50 lb or a shock leader with something lighter, like 17lb.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

thaimonkee said:


> I was thinking the same thing about using 50# braid with no shock leader. But people swear up and down to use one so I did it as a safety precaution. I ordered a cannon breakaway and it came in today. I installed it and took it to the backyard and the albright knot broke loose and the rig and weight went flying. I retied and and so far so good. I am soo anxious to try this im going to SPSP tonight if anyone wants to show a new guy the do's and dont's of fishing. LOL. Anyways I will post up a fishing report anyways.


Sounds like you have to be more careful with your knots. If you decide to stay with 50 lb braid just tie on a swivel or quick link using a palomar knot then a 3 or 4 ft. rig of your choice.


----------



## lub2pish (Oct 17, 2010)

hello everyone i have and HDX spinning setup with 50lb braid but i'm thinking its not enough to hold throwing 6-10 oz plus bait. so if i went with say a 100lb braid or flurocarbon shockleader would the knot connecting the 2 lines damage my guides during a cast?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

thaimonkee said:


> Im brand new to fishing. I've been using 50 lb. braid tied to a top and bottom rig. I know most of you used a method called shock leader. Is that method necesary for catching big fish or is it just a safety precaution for other around them?
> My question is what line will I need to catch a huge fish(big rockfish). I've snapped the line a few times while casting out and lost the rigs and everything. I dont want my line to snap when reeling a a big fish. Any suggestions?
> BTW this is a great website. great info with great help.


What kind of reel, I use braid spinning mono bait casting , mono shock on both


9


----------



## lub2pish (Oct 17, 2010)

i have a baitrunner 12000D. i have 2 spools one with 50lb 450+yds and the other with 80lb 230yds. fallowing the rule of 1oz for every 10lbs of line i want the strength to cast 8-10oz but with 400+yds on left on the spool. i'm hoping that i dont need to get a new reel to achieve this.


----------

